#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Como controlar velocidade na queue mikrotik de uma vlan para lan to lan?

## netuai

Criei aqui uma lan to lan, para isso fiz duas vlan's no meu core Mikrotik que esta atrás da minha fiberhome, depois coloquei as vlans em uma bridge.
Agora preciso controlar todo o trafego destas vlan's limitando-as em 10mb, mas ao criar a Queue e setando a vlan ou a bridge em target não limita, e se eu ponho ip das vlans, so limita o trafego daquele ip, e não dos outros que possam passar ali.
Alguém sabe como limitar a velocidade de tudo o que passa entre as vlans?

----------


## andrecarlim

Ativa o IP firewall na Bridge...

----------


## netuai

> ativa o ip firewall na bridge...


vou testar

----------

